# Volos!!!



## x N.J x (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, i was just looking at another message about living in Volos and i saw that there is a foreign womens group that meet up in Volos, well im British and live in Volos..
For four years i have lived between UK and Thessaloniki, but the last year i have been living in Volos.. I have not realy made many friends in volos, well not English speaking ones anyway...that live here permanently!! 
Soo if theres any of you out there... plz get back to me!!
Thanks..


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Volos*

Hi there
I own a house in Volos so tend to come over every six months to visit. I would really like to return full time but we needs jobs before that can be possible. My husband has two degrees and still can't get anything in Volos!
I know a few people though who live in Volos who I could put you in touch with - Let me know
Caroline


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm the one who originally wrote about the foreign women's group in Volos.

We have a group that meets about every two weeks during the "school year" ie, we don't have meetings in the summer. 

We are also currently having some special dinners that are fundraisers for one of our number who is involved in raising money to do a trek in India to raise funds for breast cancer research/awareness. The cost for these dinners is usually 10 euros a person and significant others are welcome to come.

Also, if you are interested, the Evangelical Church in Volos has a service in English the first Sunday night of the month. The pastor's wife is a Greek-American so they definitely speak English there and you will find them very friendly. You'll also find several of the ladies from the foreign women's group there.

We also have a group on FB that is by invitation only.

Please send me a private message if you are interested in knowing more.

DD


x N.J x said:


> Hi, i was just looking at another message about living in Volos and i saw that there is a foreign womens group that meet up in Volos, well im British and live in Volos..
> For four years i have lived between UK and Thessaloniki, but the last year i have been living in Volos.. I have not realy made many friends in volos, well not English speaking ones anyway...that live here permanently!!
> Soo if theres any of you out there... plz get back to me!!
> Thanks..


----------



## vaio (Sep 10, 2012)

*usa to volos*

Hi if you are still on this site please let me know. I moved to volos from usa with my greek husband and i am looking for english people 


DelawareDeb said:


> I'm the one who originally wrote about the foreign women's group in Volos.
> 
> We have a group that meets about every two weeks during the "school year" ie, we don't have meetings in the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSMC (May 22, 2016)

*Volos*

Hi
I am looking for English speaking friends in Volos. I will be here for 15 months and I am PhD student here.


----------



## sjobrien (May 22, 2016)

I know you wrote this a while ago, but I will be shipping my items to Volos soon and then moving to Athens. I have friends that live in Ano Lehonia. Love to hear an update from you.


----------



## DSMC (May 22, 2016)

sjobrien said:


> I know you wrote this a while ago, but I will be shipping my items to Volos soon and then moving to Athens. I have friends that live in Ano Lehonia. Love to hear an update from you.


Many thanks for your message. I would be so glad to see you or your friend here. I am doing my PhD in Thessaly University, Mechanical Engineering department and I also rent an apartment here. Please let me know when you arrive in Volos, it would be great honor to see you.


----------

